# Brown Staining on Siding



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Thinking about it, I think I've come up with something that makes more sense.

I doubt water is getting behind your shingles.

I imagine as water runs down the face, some of it is running down the EDGES of the shingles, where there is very little stain. If you've ever painted T1 -11 in place, you know how hard it is to get enough coverage in the grooves.

It picks up the tannins as it goes, leaving the telltale brown streams.

I suppose you could wait till everything dries out and apply more stain, trying to concentrate on the edges of the shingles.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

DutchColonial80 said:


> That makes sense. The million dollar question is how do I figure out where it's starting from?


That last picture tells a slightly different story. Didn't see the gambre addition intersecting the cedar in the other pictures. Like the other poster said, could be coming off the shingles of the gambrel and flowing horizontal along the z-flashing and just spilling over at the low point. Would like to see some sort of kick out flashing where that gambrel meets the z-flashing/eavestrough.


----------



## DutchColonial80 (Jan 7, 2017)

Mordekyle said:


> Thinking about it, I think I've come up with something that makes more sense.
> 
> I doubt water is getting behind your shingles.
> 
> ...


That is a great theory and in fact I had someone else take a look yesterday and without getting up on the roof to take a close look, that was his thoughts exactly. The bizarre thing though is that the house is 15 months old and last winter and spring, the staining didn't occur. You would think the staining would've happened right away.


----------



## DutchColonial80 (Jan 7, 2017)

Philament said:


> That last picture tells a slightly different story. Didn't see the gambre addition intersecting the cedar in the other pictures. Like the other poster said, could be coming off the shingles of the gambrel and flowing horizontal along the z-flashing and just spilling over at the low point. Would like to see some sort of kick out flashing where that gambrel meets the z-flashing/eavestrough.


Check out the pictures below of the point before we started siding. You can see the step flashing where the gambrel "addition" connects to the main house. Is this adequate or are you thinking it needs different flashing there?


----------



## DutchColonial80 (Jan 7, 2017)

DutchColonial80 said:


> Check out the pictures below of the point before we started siding. You can see the step flashing where the gambrel "addition" connects to the main house. Is this adequate or are you thinking it needs different flashing there?


Actually - I gotcha. Where the bottom of the gambrel addition meets the gable wall, I will look into installing kick-out flashing to divert the water into the gutter instead of along that trim where the staining is happening. :thumbsup:


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

DutchColonial80 said:


> Actually - I gotcha. Where the bottom of the gambrel addition meets the gable wall, I will look into installing kick-out flashing to divert the water into the gutter instead of along that trim where the staining is happening. :thumbsup:


Yes that is what I was referring to. Like this:









What was confusing was how the stain could be on both the eaves trough and on the z-flashing, but now with that last set of photos, I can see how it might get over behind the eaves trough on the left side. Looks like that horizontal trim detail wraps around the eave return, which couldn't be seen in the original set of pictures because the gutters hid it from view.

What's the detail where the first course of cedar meets the z-flash? how much of a gap is there between the Z and the bottom of the shingle?


----------

